# GE Gas Dryer making rattling noise



## Jeff Barron (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a GE gas dryer that is about 5 years old. I began noticing a rattle when there was a heavy load in the dryer. Got worse as time went by, so I investigated on the web, and made the following repairs in this order: 1) replaced slides and front assembly that the drum sits on (still rattled), 2) replaced the rear hub assembly (still rattled), 3) took off the tension arm, cleaned up, sanded down, re-greased, and put back (still rattled, but much less), 4) bougnt new tension arm, pulley and belt, greased and installed (now it rattles more than ever!!) Any idea if there is an adustment that I need to make, this looks like a pretty simple repair (and I am getting really good at taking my dryer apart and putting back together, I'm sure the rattling is coming from the tension arm, but not sure what specific parts may be makeing the noise, Any help is appreciated.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

might try this site http://applianceguru.com/ and this site has exploded views of appliances with help http://www.repairclinic.com/


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

possible the motor bearings are your problem, unhook the idler and belt so just the motor runs. Also look at your blower wheel to see if it is tight on the motor shaft and has no lint bulit up inside it.


----------



## Jeff Barron (Nov 3, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I will take a look at the motor and blower fan. Will let you know how I make out. JB


----------



## Jeff Barron (Nov 3, 2011)

*Still not quiet!*

Took apart the dryer again, and the motor seems to run fine without any tension, the fan/blower assembly is secure, and there is no built up lint anywhere. Also checked the mounting assembly to make sure that it was secure and there were not loose parts (there weren't). Put some lighter grade oil on the tension arm/wheel, and this seemed to work for a day or two. Then the rattling came back. Still looking for the source of the rattle, it is definitely related to the tension arm, just not sure what piece is rattling. Any help is appreciated.


----------

